# Schriftzug mit Corel 10 vektorisieren?



## der_raubfisch (17. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte den angehängten Schriftzug vektorisieren, nur leider weiß ich nicht wie! Kann mir da jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. März 2007)

Hi,
also du verwendest das Pfadwerkzeug von Coreldraw um die Buchstaben nachzubauen. Das Heißt du setzt an markanten Punkten Ankerpunkte und versuchst die Form mit der entstehenden Line möglichst genau nachzubauen.
Wie du das Werkzeug genau verwendest stehjt auch in der Hilfe oder dem Handbuch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## der_raubfisch (18. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mein bestes gegegen, jedoch bekomme ich es nicht besser hin! Könnt ihr mir da nicht weiterhelfen?

MfG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2007)

Hi,
also ich hab mir deine Datei gerade mal angeschaut und sehe das du einen Fehler machst. Du erstellst mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nur gerade Linien. Du solltest aber Kurven erzeugen. Desweiteren benötigst du nicht soviele Punkte in den Kurven.
Ich habe dir mal ein Bild mit Punkten versehen an denen du Ankerpunkte benötigst.
Wie du Kurven mit dem Werkzeug hinbekommst solltest du dir in der Hilfe anschauen.
Ich weiß das jetzt auch nicht genau da ich kein CD verwende. 
Aber normalerweise mußt du einfach nur beim setzen des Ankerpunktes die Maustaste gedrückt halten und ziehen.

Viele Grüße


----------

